# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Pijn na de seks

## meiss

hallo,

als mijn vriend en ik zonder condoom vrijen, en hij komt klaar in mij, enkele minuten daarna, als ik het sperma uit mijn vagina heb laten lopen, dan brandt het ontzettend vanbinnen.
hoe kan dit?
hebben andere mensen dit ook?

groetjes Meiss

----------


## Sylvia93

hooi,

als het goed is hebben idd meerdere mensen dit, iig ik heb het ook, wanneer mijn vriend en ik een tijd gevreeën hebben en we zijn daarna klaar, brand het bij mij ook, nja nu niet echt meer, maar in het begin had ik dat ook heel erg, het kan zijn dat je vriend tijdens het vrijen tegen je baarmoederwand(?) (ik geloof dat dat het was) stoot, dat kan een pijnlijk gevoel geven, maar het kan natuurlijk ook zijn dat je vagina een nauwe ingang heeft.. heb je het al een x met glijmiddel geprobeerd?? heb je daarna ook zo'n branderig gevoel?
ik weet niet precies of dit klopt hoor, maar dat is mij altijd verteld, omdat ik ook zo'n pijn had, maar bij mij ging het vanzelf weg toen ik vaker ging vrijen,

groetjes...

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Nietboeiend heeft gelijk, ben het met haar verhaal eens.
Maar wat ik me ook afvraag is of jij wel opgewonden genoeg bent voor je vriend in jou komt? Mocht dat niet zo zijn, dan ontstaat er een irritatie in de vagina wat voor pijn of een branderig gevoel kan zorgen. Ook ik zou je adviseren om eens een glijmiddel te gebruiken op waterbassis, en kijk eens of het hiermee gaat.
sterkte

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## meiss

ja we hebben ook glijmiddel gebruikt op waterbasis.
maar ik dacht dus eerst dat het aan de glijmiddel lag.
maar toen we het zonder glijmiddel hadden gedaan , had ik het ook!:|
kan het door het sperma komen?
Ja ik ben echt altijd goed opgewonden en ook nat genoeg.
maar nadat ik het sperma eruit heb laten lopen, dan gaat het branden, dus kan het aan het sperma liggen?
dat dat bij mij gaat irriteren ofzo?

xxx

----------


## Sylvia93

mwah ik denk eigenlijk niet dat het aan de sperma ligt, 
heb je ook last van dat branderige gevoel wanneer hij NIET in je klaarkomt? dus buiten je vagina?
als dat het geval is, denk ik eigenlijk dat je gewoon een nauwe ingang van je vagina hebt, verder kan je daar (zover ik weet) niet veel aan doen, behalve gwoon doorgaan.
zoals ik al zei ik heb het heel in het begin ook gehad, maar nu ik het vaker doe heb ik er eigenlijk geen last meer van:P,
ik heb het toen gewoon van me afgesloten en gezegt, niet zeuren om pijn gewoon genieten :Stick Out Tongue: , en dat hielp eigenlijk wel. :Wink: 

groetjes..

----------


## meiss

nee als hij niet komt heb ik het niet, nergens last van !:|
dat is juist zo raar:S:O
het is echt alleen als hij in mij is klaargekomen, en ik het sperma eruit laat lopen dan begint het te branden, ik vind dit echt raar hoor :Frown: 
en het is vervelend dat ik er daarna last van heb.
want als we het met condoom doen, heb ik nergens last van!
dat is toch raar?
kan iemand me alstublieft helpen?!
ik wil echt weten wat het is :Frown: !

xxxxx

----------


## Sylvia93

hmm is idd wel erg raar, ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik dit nog nooit heb gehoord..., meestal als je ingang van je vagina nauw is, moet het ook pijn doen zonder dat je vriend in je klaarkomt, maar omdat jij het alleen hebt wanneer hij in je klaarkomt, maare, hoe laat jij het eruit lopen? want als ik dat doe gebruik ik vaak een zakdoekje wegens de troep, en dan gaat het idd bij mij ook wel branden, maar als ik het er gewoon uit laat lopen zonder doekjes te gebruiken heb ik eigenlijk geen pijn, 
ik zou dus verder ook niet weten wat het zou kunnen zijn, miss weet déylanna wat meer??

xxx

----------


## Nikky278

Hey meiss,

ik kan je niet vertellen wat het is, maar ik had vroeger ook een vriendje waarbij ik dat had. Deed niet echt pijn, maar voelde eerder geirriteerd. Geen idee waar het door kwam, maar had het alleen bij hem, bij een ander nooit last van gehad. Misschien dat het iets te maken heeft met de zuurgraad van zijn sperma ofzo, ik weet het niet... Wij hebben het toen opgelost door alleen nog met condoom te vrijen, dat scheelde een hoop (is ook wel zo veilig).

Xx

----------


## General F

Kan hier kort in zijn.

Ik heb exact hetzelfde met mijn vriendin, na de sex spoelt ze altijd haar vagina met lauw/warm water om het sperma eruit te laten lopen.
Als ze dit niet doet gaat het branden.
Ligt niet aan mij, bij haar vorige vriend/man had ze het ook.
Het is dus niet abnormaal, je kan bij de drogist zo'n vaginale douche of zoiets halen en spoel de boel na de sex gewoon schoon.

Nogmaals, niet eng en niet abnormaal.
Spoelen maar! :Big Grin: 

Groetjes

F

----------


## meiss

ja maar die vaginale douches zijn toch niet goed voor de zuurgraad van je vagina?

x

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Ik zou het nu ook echt niet meer weten. Misschien ligt het idd eraan dat het zuurgraad van de sperma anders is dan de zuurgraad van een vagina. Ik zou het anders ook niet meer kunnen verklaren. Een vaginale douche kun je gerust af en toen nemen, hoor. Maar NIET ELKE dag. Gebruik eens iets van Lactasyd ofzo. Maar ook hiervoor geld NIET ELKE dag. Het beste kun je je vagina gewoon elke dag wassen met lauw water zonder zeep of wat dan ook, en af en toe met Lactasyd.
Nou, ik hoop dat je nog een antwoord krijgt op je probleem, maar ik weet het echt niet wat het kan zijn, sorry.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Enna

Hoi Meis,
Ik heb dit ook, precies zoals je omschrijft (zie m`n topic) Het branden ontstaat enkel en alleen als er sperma in m`n vagina zit, is dat niet zo, dan heb ik nergens last van.
Het branden voelt ook veel pijnlijker en heel anders dan het gevoel dat ontstaat van een te droge vagina en dan toch vrijen (schuren zeg maar).
Iemand noemde de zuurgraad van het sperma, dat klinkt alsof het wel zou kunnen kloppen. Het voelt wel ongeveer zo.

Blijft het branden bij jou ook lang doorgaan? Bij mij kan het soms een aantal uren duren voor het weer een beetje minder word. En als ik de volgende dag weer zou vrijen, zou het nog steeds schraal en vervelend voelen, het kan wel maar is minder prettig.

----------


## meiss

het branden bij mij blijft wel langer zitten ja. dat duurt wel een tijdje voordat het weg is.. maar de volgende dag heb ik er geen last meer van.
ik heb wel geprobeerd om het met warm water schoon te spoelen erna, dat verlicht het wel veel bij mij , goed schoonmaken.
maar dat is bij iedereen anders denk ik.
Je kan het proberen!

gr.

----------

